#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-19
<maco> anyone at toi?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-20
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx ping
<bcurtiswx> could someone ping me plz
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: ping per XMPP
<bcurtiswx> Great. Thx. I've setup znc to bounce irc messages to my iPad
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-12
<ChinnoDog> peep
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-03-11
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> vUDS starts in 10 minutes
<rickspencer3> jono asked me to help kick it off
<rickspencer3> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22202/intro-by-jono-bacon/
<rickspencer3> also #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: woo!
<rickspencer3> hi marcoceppi :)
<marcoceppi> o/ rickspencer3
<marcoceppi> woo uds
<manchicken> Work :(
<rickspencer3> manchicken, at least the sessions are recorded now, so you can watch them later
<manchicken> Yeah, that's true for Ubuntu. I don't know if Kubuntu does the same. Dunno.
<rickspencer3> manchicken, I htink Kubuntu uses mumble instead of hangouts
<rickspencer3> not sure how/if they persist their sessions
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: I don't think you can persist mumble sessions
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-03-13
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> crickets
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-03-19
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-14
 * adom taps microphone.
<adom> This thing on?
<adom> trying out an ignore regex pattern to hide all the ChanServ ops for ubuntourist...hoping I didn't ignore all messages.
<adom> it's tricky in irssi but I still love it
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-17
<swift110> 40" lcd tv
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-18
<swift110-phone_> Hey
